
Seed: South Korea's custom block cipher that secures online commerce in SK - jbaudanza
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4269
======
jbaudanza
More info from Wikipedia:

SEED is a block cipher developed by the Korea Internet & Security Agency
(KISA). It is used broadly throughout South Korean industry, but seldom found
elsewhere. It gained popularity in Korea because 40-bit encryption was not
considered strong enough, so the Korea Information Security Agency developed
its own standard. However, this decision has historically limited the
competition of web browsers in Korea, as no major SSL libraries or web
browsers supported the SEED algorithm, requiring users to use an ActiveX
control in Internet Explorer for secure web sites.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEED](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEED)

